# Tee-slot Cutters



## Xnerd (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok so money is tight and I do not have any keyway or tee slot cutters and I have to buy ONE for now.
Im having a hard time finding the right one.

It almost seems like I need to buy the exact right size to fit the recess. as the smaller (height) tools are too small in diameter to reach into the pocket.  

Either that or I am just having bad luck on ebay.

Any advice?  Im cutting cold rolled steel that I squared up removing about a goof 1/8th inch from all sides.  I have not seen any distortions.
I cant seem to find any carbide cutters either,...
I hate HSS for specialty tools

Thanks in advance.

Jeffro


----------



## talvare (Sep 30, 2016)

I have used Woodruff keyseat cutters to do this type of work before. Something like this one should work:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#3031a31/=14e6rpi

Ted


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a boatload of cutters . What are you looking for exactly and I'll check my stash . Yep , I have a few different sizes that would do your job . I'll get it out cheap and quick and give HM a few bucks too if you want . Dave


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a No. 810 woodruff key cutter here.  It is about 1.265" OD x .250 wide.  And I also have a 3/8" bolt size tee slot cutter that has been resharpen. It is approx. .330 wide x about .750" OD, but the problem with this cutter, it will not get the depth of the slot as you are asking for.  You're asking for a .2165" depth, this cutter may get .195 deep.  
So either way, if you want either one of these cutters send me a PM with your mailing address and they will be on your way.  All I ask is make a small donation to H-M.  $20 will get you a status of "premium member" Ken


----------



## Xnerd (Sep 30, 2016)

Xnerd said:


> Ok so money is tight and I do not have any keyway or tee slot cutters and I have to buy ONE for now.
> Im having a hard time finding the right one.
> 
> It almost seems like I need to buy the exact right size to fit the recess. as the smaller (height) tools are too small in diameter to reach into the pocket.
> ...


Yeah I was looking through the Woodruff Cutters as well I need me but I'm not sure what the best approaches because I've never done this type of thing before I'm really new LOL. I always wanted to be The Machinist I never got the opportunity to learn so when I got sick and it looked like I was dying I bought a Mill and I bought a couple of lathes LOL.

So I don't know how much of this should be nibbled out or should I try and buy a tool that will bench closely. You know what I mean?


----------



## Xnerd (Sep 30, 2016)

4gsr said:


> I have a No. 810 woodruff key cutter here.  It is about 1.265" OD x .250 wide.  And I also have a 3/8" bolt size tee slot cutter that has been resharpen. It is approx. .330 wide x about .750" OD, but the problem with this cutter, it will not get the depth of the slot as you are asking for.  You're asking for a .2165" depth, this cutter may get .195 deep.
> So either way, if you want either one of these cutters send me a PM with your mailing address and they will be on your way.  All I ask is make a small donation to H-M.  $20 will get you a status of "premium member" Ken


This sounds like a good idea to me but I will have to go check a couple of tools then I must use it I don't really want to modify. I have a really Nifty boring bar holder that I haven't seen only a couple of times and my searches. It looks like a homemade piece of crap absolutely excellent you could drive a truck into it and it wouldn't move it has a built-in slot then I might have to alter it let me check and then I'll get back to you


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 30, 2016)

Mill your slot with an end mill and cut the tees with a woodruff cutter . Not a big deal as long as you can get your mill down to speed .


----------



## Xnerd (Sep 30, 2016)

Well I reply to my own post by mistake


----------



## Xnerd (Sep 30, 2016)

my meds are making me sick, if I dont respond for a few, youll know why


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 30, 2016)

He is taken care of ! Hobby Machinist will be taken care of , and I got rid of something out of the garage !!! Ain't life great !  Now ...................only 300,000 more things to go !


----------



## chips&more (Sep 30, 2016)

If this is your first try at cutting a “T” slot, then there are few cautions. The one big caution that comes to mind is, you MUST keep the chips clear from the T slot cutter. Or it will clog up and probably break the cutter or at least ruin the dimensions of the T slot. The second is, first make a pass with a regular end mill down the middle, cutting the middle section of the T slot to size. I cannot emphasize enough the first big caution…Dave.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 30, 2016)

chips&more said:


> If this is your first try at cutting a “T” slot, then there are few cautions. The one big caution that comes to mind is, you MUST keep the chips clear from the T slot cutter. Or it will clog up and probably break the cutter or at least ruin the dimensions of the T slot. The second is, first make a pass with a regular end mill down the middle, cutting the middle section of the T slot to size. I cannot emphasize enough the first big caution…Dave.




That , and don't try climbing ! You'll find out in a big hurry if you have any backlash in your leadscrew !! That gets ugly .


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 30, 2016)

When cutting T-Slots I always use two separate cutters, one for the slot (straight endmill, and one to cut the "T" (Woodruff key Cutter). Never had a problem.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chips&more (Sep 30, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> When cutting T-Slots I always use two separate cutters, one for the slot (straight endmill, and one to cut the "T" (Woodruff key Cutter). Never had a problem.
> 
> "Billy G"


I recommend only using a staggered tooth T slot cutter.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 30, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> That , and don't try climbing ! You'll find out in a big hurry if you have any backlash in your leadscrew !! That gets ugly .


You are plunge cutting, so how do you avoid climb cutting?


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 30, 2016)

Plunge cutting with a woodruff cutter ? Not sure I understand that statement  All you're doing is milling out the tee section . No plunging going on here .


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 30, 2016)

Woodruff cutter only cuts the horizontal part of the "T", not the whole thing. You cut the slot to depth then at the bottom of the slot cut with the woodruff cutter. No plunging here either.

 "Billy G"


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 30, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> Plunge cutting with a woodruff cutter ? Not sure I understand that statement  All you're doing is milling out the tee section . No plunging going on here .


I think he means milling out the T sector to full width in one pass and therefor cutting on both sides at once.


----------



## Xnerd (Sep 30, 2016)

chips&more said:


> If this is your first try at cutting a “T” slot, then there are few cautions. The one big caution that comes to mind is, you MUST keep the chips clear from the T slot cutter. Or it will clog up and probably break the cutter or at least ruin the dimensions of the T slot. The second is, first make a pass with a regular end mill down the middle, cutting the middle section of the T slot to size. I cannot emphasize enough the first big caution…Dave.


Good to know Dave thanks for the tip I will keep up blessed they're going at it the whole time gluing the chips out.

So as far as RPMs are concerned what are we looking at? Actually don't answer that because I don't even know if I'm getting a carbide bit or what I'm still making deals LOL


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 30, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> I think he means milling out the T sector to full width in one pass and therefor cutting on both sides at once.



Ah , ok . He had me baffled . Yes , cut half at a shot Xnerd . Woodruffs are HSS by the way . Just drop your speed as slow as possible . use oil and clear your chips .


----------



## Xnerd (Sep 30, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> I think he means milling out the T sector to full width in one pass and therefor cutting on both sides at once.


 yes I mean do you get one that say 1 inch with a 3 inch depth of cut  do you do one sided a time.. Or would I look for something an inch and a half and try and take the whole t-slot part out at 1 pass? That's what I was meaning

In other words are you stuck with what you can find of the shelf as far as dimensions. I imagine you can do it either way but I guess I want to know the best way the right way. Yes and I know to hog the one inch section out of the center obviously


----------



## Xnerd (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm sorry for my late reply. My health is iffy right now.

I'm in the middle of making a taper attachment and I was able to get outside today and finish one side of the clamping mechanism so that's good I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## Xnerd (Sep 30, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> When cutting T-Slots I always use two separate cutters, one for the slot (straight endmill, and one to cut the "T" (Woodruff key Cutter). Never had a problem.
> 
> "Billy G"


Yes I understand that that's pretty basic

But you understand what I was saying look at the drawing its 1.4 something something across the bottom of the Tee my question was is it best practice to get a color that will handle the entire length of the bottom of the tea or do one side at a time


----------



## chips&more (Sep 30, 2016)

Xnerd said:


> yes I mean do you get one that say 1 inch with a 3 inch depth of cut  do you do one sided a time.. Or would I look for something an inch and a half and try and take the whole t-slot part out at 1 pass? That's what I was meaning
> 
> In other words are you stuck with what you can find of the shelf as far as dimensions. I imagine you can do it either way but I guess I want to know the best way the right way. Yes and I know to hog the one inch section out of the center obviously


Check your shank diameter and shank tallness clearances before thinking of just trying to cut one side at a time. Because of clearance problems that I have typically encountered. I have gone with an actual size staggered tooth T slot cutter and plunged cut it…Dave.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 1, 2016)

Xnerd .

Cleveland Twist Drill .
1" diameter
.250 width
1/2" shank diameter ( the shank is undercut and will let you get your full depth)
New unused in original packaging
I ground you a set screw flat if you are using an end mill holder or use a collet

It will be in the mail today so you should get it Monday . Dave


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 1, 2016)

chips&more said:


> Check your shank diameter and shank tallness clearances before thinking of just trying to cut one side at a time. Because of clearance problems that I have typically encountered. I have gone with an actual size staggered tooth T slot cutter and plunged cut it…Dave.



Done this many times also . We used to manufacture torpedo trays for the subs back in the days and did form slots on one pass , thus we called it " form milling " . These were very large mills though with lots of HP and rigidity and always with heavy duty flood coolant. I would never recommend doing this on a Bridgey or a mini-mill to anyone . Its not for the faint of heart !


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry, left that part out. Yes, only one side at a time. Sometimes I take things for granted. Again sorry.

 "Billy G"


----------

